# What's the Scariest Thing You've Forced Yourself to Do?



## CitySlicker (Sep 12, 2002)

What's the scariest thing that you've forced yourself to do while you had IBS symptoms or anxiety of having an attack (i.e. a speech, a long car drive, a test)?Share your experience.


----------



## DiGi (Mar 31, 2003)

ive got a few first time i went out was for my mums wedding took me 30 mins of saying no i wont go when my lift turned up i felt so guilty because her friend was going to be late getting there and because i knew it would hurt my mum me not being there and it ws the first time for nearly 2 years that i had travelled futher than a 2min walking distance, anyhow once i got in the car i paniced all the way there even ringing a few of my friends to try and get them pick me up incase i wanted go back home, it was a big eye opener for how my life had turned out so bad, and i must admit im so glad i went i had quite a good time and felt quite relaxed , shame the ibs couldnt have left me alone from that day on my life would be good .DiGi


----------



## kjh498 (Jun 27, 2002)

This is quite a scarey story. It was 4 years ago when I was aware I had IBS but it did not effect me the way it does now. I had eaten an eggy chinease dish (never again!) then went out down town with about 6 friends. I was walking up to the night club we were going to and I started having a pinchy tummy. I knew there was no loo's about so I waited in the que for the club anxiously. Then things started to get real painful and had to go asap. there was about 5 people in front of me and the que was moving slowley. Luckily the 5 people suddenly went in with me to follow. I was paying my entrance fee whilst scanning for the loo, it was hell my guts were in knots. The loo's were behind a big crowd of drunken people, I had to battle my way through them so quickly then I got into a cubical in the nick of time. I was really ill and on the toilet for about 40 mins. I never told my friends where I was rushing off to and of course I kept on thinking the usual ...What if there was a que for the loo??? What if there was 7 people in front of me instead of 5??? What if I had not had any money to pay the club to get in ??? etc etc...I have never eaten eggs since. This occassion has made my anxiety worse.Hey, least I got to the loo though!


----------



## siennamover57 (Apr 23, 2002)

I am terrified of flying and last month I flew to Las Vegas with a friend to go to the Nascar race.I was so worried I would have an attack on the plane, or cause some sort of scene on the plane.I actually wore Depends just in case and took some Ativan. And I had a great time. No accidents, Thank God.siennamover57


----------



## k9dawn (Mar 29, 2003)

With my job ,in emergency communications, it can get stressful. Just what someone with IBS needs, right? Sometimes I will get a D attack at work, sometimes just before or while I am doing my duties on the radio. When an attack starts, I take 3-4 Immodium, a few Levsin and pray to get thru without calling out for someone to relieve meoff the radio, or worse, messing myself. Its pure hell, ignoring the cramps, the spasms and pain for the hour I am doing my radio duties. I do know, that during that time, if I think I need to pass gas, dont, because it wont be just gas.







But what I think what is the scariest in dealing with IBS-D, is being one of the troops in Iraq, fighting, and dealing with the anxiety of when the next D attack will happen.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I think the worst was going on a cruise ship because it was for seven days and I did not know what to expect. I had two episodes in St Marteen but luckily I found a bathroom, so no big deal.The other is the road trips because I am a teacher. I am getting over that step by step. And of course I have only flown when I was five and never again. That is something else I have to try one day.


----------



## CitySlicker (Sep 12, 2002)

I never shared my story!I was taking an applied music class in college a few years back. The final requirement of the class was to do a jury - to play in a huge auditorium in front of the whole music staff to critique the performance. As if playing solo for a grade wasn't enough, I had to worry about having an IBS or anxiety attack in the middle of my performance. Luckily, the jury went so quickly that I didn't have any problems with anxiety or my gut. I pulled off an A, too!If so much wasn't on the line, I don't think I'd ever do something like that again.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

City, I had to direct the Unversity Chorus for a final exam, ,plus many of the tests I did were just like yours. Scary! Glad it went well.


----------



## 11 (Apr 8, 2003)

My husband wanted to take me to a place in Florida that he used to go to when he was a kid. We are from Canada so it was a long trip. Also it was Canada's cool time of year and Florida was having a record heat wave. This was right around the time my IBS started. Anyway we get there and like the whole town is shut down. (I don't know why). There was maybe 1 restaurant and a couple of shops open. We went to the restaurant and had key lime pie and water and them immediately it HIT. I mean it was THERE! There was only 1 washroom and IT WAS RIGHT BESIDE ALL THE TABLES FULL OF CUSTOMERS, 1 stall. I just couldn't stand the thought of having violent D where everyone could hear and .. well you know. Just as i had no choice, someone else goes into to it!! We left immediately and I power walked everywhere looking, in great agony. It was a billion degrees and my Canadian body could not handle it. There was a red tide that year and the odor was coming from the ocean. Oh my god, my head started spinning and finally I found a toilet. I was soo sick, i could have curled up in a little ball on that dirty bathroom floor and never ever moved again. I was afraid to leave the washroom. I swear next time i'm renting an RV.


----------

